
Robot airplane takes off and lands with no pilot - moof2k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LufAdPIwkrk
======
moof2k
I'm so excited to finally share this video. Years of preparation for such an
uneventful flight. (In aviation, uneventful is good!) I'm so proud of our
team. Thank you team, thank you families, thank you supporters. Exciting times
ahead for autonomous aviation.

[https://reliable.co](https://reliable.co)

------
klebba
Whoa! This is awesome. How does it work?

~~~
moof2k
We built avionics, software, mechanisms and a comm system that enables
automated operation of the plane from a remote command station. The remote
operator has a GUI where they can command the aircraft. This article goes into
a bit more detail about how it works:
[https://www.flightglobal.com/airframers/with-tesla-and-
space...](https://www.flightglobal.com/airframers/with-tesla-and-spacex-
credentials-start-up-flies-pilotless-caravan/139905.article)

~~~
klebba
Super cool, thanks for the info!

